

Selenium 2.1 Released - nirvdrum
http://seleniumhq.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/selenium-2-1-released/

======
nirvdrum
I probably should have mentioned when Selenium 2.0 was released. It was
something like 3 years in the making and is a big release if you need browser
automation or do in-browser functional testing.

~~~
glymor
mattyb submitted it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2742718>

~~~
nirvdrum
Thanks. I somehow completely missed that. Now to go read the discussion over
there.

------
bcjordan
I'm really impressed by Selenium's breadth of language and platform support.
The GUI editor and code generator was useful for getting started.

